# Wanted: Bike trailer



## straas (8 Jun 2017)

Hi,

After a bike trailer to carry loads and (occasionally) a dog. preferably one that easily folds for storage.

Based in Manchester


----------



## straas (15 Jun 2017)

Second hand trailers seem very rare - is this because not many have been purchased or are they so good that people won't let them go?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2017)

It's a child trailer, but will fit dog...and folds for storage
*HERE*


----------



## straas (15 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the reply - looks nice but I need something that can carry more weight.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2017)

straas said:


> Thanks for the reply - looks nice but I need something that can carry more weight.




Weighted to 20kgs


----------



## straas (28 Jun 2017)

I'm after something that can carry firewood, weekly shopping, building supplies etc.

Thanks for the consideration though


----------



## Boopop (28 Jun 2017)

I spotted this on eBay a few days ago. Obviously a bit difficult to store but undoubtedly you'd be able to shift a lot of stuff! 




Failing that I'd just buy a Burley Nomad if I were you, I recently got one for £280, it's great


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2017)

ebay


----------



## fixedfixer (30 Jun 2017)

If you are handy with a welder why not build your own?


----------



## Firestorm (30 Jun 2017)

Aldi have a childs trailer in thursdays specialbuys.....


----------



## tribanjules (30 Jun 2017)

I got a twin kiddies trailer off fleabay for a fiver. Intention is to use for camping . Can take 20kg so thats a good load of your logs


----------



## straas (13 Jul 2017)

Still looking.... Unfortunately no good with a welder...

I'd prefer a cargo trailer really, some are rated 60-100kg so I could bring bags of sand / cement back from the merchants.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (13 Jul 2017)

Have a look at the Surly trailers. Expenses very, but you'll see they are worth it.


----------

